# Pacific Equipment diesel generators.



## Cowboy

I am just curious if anyone here is familiar with this brand of generators? I have a chance to buy one that the price is almost to good to be true (less then a grand) according to what the list price is and it is brand new. 

http://pacificpowerequip.com/Diesel-Generator.asp


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> I am just curious if anyone here is familiar with this brand of generators? I have a chance to buy one that the price is almost to good to be true (less then a grand) according to what the list price is and it is brand new.
> 
> http://pacificpowerequip.com/Diesel-Generator.asp



Never heard of them but there is no doubt that list price is inflated beyond belief.  Most likely Chink made.  Still, it seems like a good deal.

Notice that at 50% load you will burn close to 10 gallons of fuel every 24 hours.  That's a lot of fuel and money.

I have never striven for a "business as usual"  situation during outages.  I like utilizing a small inverter genset.  They are notorious for being fuel sippers and I can keep the fridge, freezer, toaster oven and small 10 gallon water heater going though load management I am a happy camper.  I do not want to leave the fort for go hunting for fuel and leave the wife alone.  She'll shoot the bastards and deprive me of the fun.


----------



## Melensdad

Cowboy said:


> I am just curious if anyone here is familiar with this brand of generators? I have a chance to buy one that the price is almost to good to be true (less then a grand) according to what the list price is and it is brand new.
> 
> http://pacificpowerequip.com/Diesel-Generator.asp



Never heard of it, but can you get more than 1 of them at that price?  I wonder if a "group buy" can be arranged?


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Never heard of them but there is no doubt that list price is inflated beyond belief. *Most likely Chink made*. Still, it seems like a good deal.
> 
> Notice that at 50% load you will burn close to 10 gallons of fuel every 24 hours. That's a lot of fuel and money.
> 
> I have never striven for a "business as usual" situation during outages. I like utilizing a small inverter genset. They are notorious for being fuel sippers and I can keep the fridge, freezer, toaster oven and small 10 gallon water heater going though load management I am a happy camper. I do not want to leave the fort for go hunting for fuel and leave the wife alone. She'll shoot the bastards and deprive me of the fun.


 I dont think so TR, this from their own website. 
http://pacificpowerequip.com/aboutus.asp
Pacific Equipment is the leading supplier of gas & diesel powered, outdoor, portable equipment. 

The Corporate office and production plants are located in the upstate area of South Carolina and are based in Travelers Rest, a northern suburb of Greenville, South Carolina that is historically known as the heart of the textile industry in the United States. 

In an age when American production and manufacturing companies have been either closing down or moving their operations to other countries, Pacific Equipment continues to be a pioneering force that is dedicated to respecting American labor, American production, and the American way of life. 

This company has been permanently established at the base of the Blue Ridge Mountains and is family owned and operated. In comparison, large conglomerates often get bogged down and cannot compete with the efficient hands-on quality and unheard-of speed in development and production. 

All of these units were designed, created and perfected by professional engineering teams and are protected by numerous design and mechanical US patents. The impact of this technology has been felt around the world and is especially dominant at the Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport. 

Each and every unit is tested in many different ways before it leaves the assembly area. These units are started and ran to insure that they start easily, run properly and perform safely. This commitment to quality drastically reduces service and warranty problems. 
Pacific Equipment actively supports many civic organizations, events, and activities. The company gave charitable donations to help support the Shriners Hospital. In return, Hejaz Shriners presented Pacific Equipment with The Prestigious Editorial without Words Award which thanked us for our generous support of the 2009 Shrine Race. Pacific Equipment continuously supports the ASPCA and the efforts to stop animal cruelty. Pacific Equipment has also donated to charities including Memorial Sloa-Kettering Cancer Center, National Breast Cancer Research Center, Habitat for Humanity, Toys for Tots and Law Enforcement Torch Run for the Special Olympics. The company is especially dedicated and committed to many local organizations including Travelers Rest High School, various churches and several fundraisers. 

Pacific Equipment is a part of the Greenville, South Carolina Better Business Bureau and are dedicated to outstanding customer service. We are also committed to the excellence of sales and warranty of outdoor power equipment. Pacific Equipment recently partnered with the Greenville, SC Better Business Bureau at its annual "Students of Integrity Award Banquet" as a Gold Sponsor. 

The company has been involved in various national auto racing events with local NASCAR Racing Circuit tracks Pacific Equipment sponsors many racing professionals and activities. 

The entire Pacific Equipment organization is extremely excited and geared up to overcome the many challenges ahead that will surely be faced as we capture the future opportunities that have defined our heritage and traditions of American ingenuity.


The Corporate office and production plants are located in the upstate area of South Carolina and are based in Travelers Rest, a northern suburb of Greenville, South Carolina that is historically known as the heart of the textile industry in the United States. 

In an age when American production and manufacturing companies have been either closing down or moving their operations to other countries, Pacific Equipment continues to be a pioneering force that is dedicated to respecting American labor, American production, and the American way of life. 

This company has been permanently established at the base of the Blue Ridge Mountains and is family owned and operated. In comparison, large conglomerates often get bogged down and cannot compete with the efficient hands-on quality and unheard-of speed in development and production. 

All of these units were designed, created and perfected by professional engineering teams and are protected by numerous design and mechanical US patents. The impact of this technology has been felt around the world and is especially dominant at the Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport. 

Each and every unit is tested in many different ways before it leaves the assembly area. These units are started and ran to insure that they start easily, run properly and perform safely. This commitment to quality drastically reduces service and warranty problems. 
Pacific Equipment actively supports many civic organizations, events, and activities. The company gave charitable donations to help support the Shriners Hospital. In return, Hejaz Shriners presented Pacific Equipment with The Prestigious Editorial without Words Award which thanked us for our generous support of the 2009 Shrine Race. Pacific Equipment continuously supports the ASPCA and the efforts to stop animal cruelty. Pacific Equipment has also donated to charities including Memorial Sloa-Kettering Cancer Center, National Breast Cancer Research Center, Habitat for Humanity, Toys for Tots and Law Enforcement Torch Run for the Special Olympics. The company is especially dedicated and committed to many local organizations including Travelers Rest High School, various churches and several fundraisers. 

Pacific Equipment is a part of the Greenville, South Carolina Better Business Bureau and are dedicated to outstanding customer service. We are also committed to the excellence of sales and warranty of outdoor power equipment. Pacific Equipment recently partnered with the Greenville, SC Better Business Bureau at its annual "Students of Integrity Award Banquet" as a Gold Sponsor. 

The company has been involved in various national auto racing events with local NASCAR Racing Circuit tracks Pacific Equipment sponsors many racing professionals and activities. 

The entire Pacific Equipment organization is extremely excited and geared up to overcome the many challenges ahead that will surely be faced as we capture the future opportunities that have defined our heritage and traditions of American ingenuity.


----------



## Cowboy

Melensdad said:


> Never heard of it, but can you get more than 1 of them at that price? I wonder if a "group buy" can be arranged?


 I am waiting for a call back MD, but i will find out and post it here.


----------



## tiredretired

That is good to know.  Thanx for posting this info Cowboy.


----------



## FrancSevin

That is a n amazing price.

I am on my third genset of that size. Similar price range.

All were labeled as American companies but each was virtually the same China built motor and gen.

Units are OK for power back up but with 1,000 hour life spans, essentialy throw aways. I purchase them over expensive units because in my ranches remote, recreational location I presume theft to be likely.

BTW, one of the units lasted only 20 hours. It took five months to get it replaced under warranty.

I have no experience with this brand. But if they stand behind their products, that is what counts.


----------



## 300 H and H

Cowboy sure you have to have diesel?

http://pacificpowerequip.com/PG9000.asp

It's $1,800 less for 9kw. Sure seems like the hit you hard for the diesel. I know about the fuel life issue however. The extra power at an acerage would be nice. I have a 10Kw I built from junk for about $800 and I wouldn't have anyless. Women in the home are surely a pull for any gen set!! But they love ya for it

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Cowboy said:


> I am waiting for a call back MD, but i will find out and post it here.



If you can work it out then let me know, I may have the use for more than one.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

most of those gen sets have a yanmar engine or the chineese varriant interestingly the chineese clone is so good most yanmar parts are interchangable


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cowboy, a $6720 MSRP generator for less that a grand makes me a little suspicious.  Mind you, $6720 for that generator is absolutely outrageous.  You can get a Kubota 7K GL generator, liquid cooled and fully enclosed for about $1000 less at Generator Joe's and it's only about half as noisy.    I'm sorry but something doesn't feel right.  Tell us what you find out though.  I'm always ready to be proved wrong and would love it if it were true.


----------

